# Is it normal for Betta's to lay down a lot?



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

I moved him from a 1/2 gallon with no heater to a 1.5 gallon w/ a heater a few days ago.

I am also doing more water changes.

He is starting to lay down a lot again like he did in the 1/2 gallon.

I have had him for a little over a year (walmart rescue), and he was always really active, then lately he started laying down alot so I got him the new tank and heater.

He still swims around, eats normally, etc...

But he has been laying on the bottom of the tank. 

Not on his side, but like he is resting/sitting.

Could he just be getting old?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Please fill out the "please fill out as many of these as you can" that the administrator posted. It is near the top of the diseases and emergencies board. He could just be getting used to his home, but a picture would help a lot.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont know if its normal for yours to be laying down like that, but I have one that spends a lot of his day on his side so I dont see a problem with it


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

This is what he does a lot.

Also, he is putting bubbles EVERYWHERE! Is he building a lot of bubble nests?


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

Then he just gets up and starts swimming like normal.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Well he needs decorations to rest on near the surface, for one.

I have a Betta who does this often but he is blind and I think sometimes he can't find his plants near the surface or he is just under stimulated. They really need hiding places and decor. They live in heavily planted waters in the wild and they like to be/rest near the surface.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

the same fish of mine that lays down all the time doesnt make bubble nests, just blows random bubbles wherever he's sitting. I think some fish are just lazier than others, and we have 2 of them! LOL as long as he is acting fine though I wouldnt worry, maybe you should add some silk plants or something in his tank so he has something to rest on other than the floor??

Here's how mine looks when he's laying down lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I would say he needs some decorations regardless. Petco has those packs of three... Measure the height of the tank so you know you have tap enough plants that reach the surface, and at least one with larger leaves. The silk plants are also weighted unlike the plastic ones... Plastic ones would need gravel or something to weigh them down.

He could be bored but they generally don't spend a lot of time at the bottom. They will rest, yes, but usually prefer a place to rest near the surface.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree that he needs more decorations, but it's not uncommon for them to rest on the bottom.
None of mine except 2 girls in the sorority will rest on leaves no matter how heavily planted my tanks are, and they are all stocked full enough to be NPt's if I switch substrate. It really just depends on the fish.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I guess so  my bettas have many different resting places  but I don't think it matters much as to whether or not decorations are needed... Because they are no matter what 
He will likely be more comfy with some silk plants in his tank, for hiding places if nothing else. My bettas don't hide often but they do like their decorations. I consider my CT an exception because he is blind. He will rest on the first thing he finds  and he also still hangs in his caves sometimes.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

It all depends on the fish, I've seen bettas that always rest at the bottom of the tank, while others prefer to stay close to the surface. You should help him feel more comfortable and add some plants with large leaves so that he will have the possibility to rest near the top and also a decoration, a cave for example, in the case he wants to rest at the bottom.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

I am going to get him decorations when I get money.

I was recently laid off, and I had to borrow money from my dad just to buy my betta's new tank.


----------

